# Opel 50/50 deal



## deegan (6 Jan 2007)

I was looking at the Opel pay 50% now and remaining 50% in January 09 for any new car bought before March 07. This works out at 0% apr for two years, This seams like too good a deal and when you hear of a too good a deal it normally isnt, Anybody any comments,

Cheers for your comments


----------



## mmclo (8 Jan 2007)

It's clearly a good finance deal, Fiat have a 3 year interest free. I suspect this is SSIA inspired, nobody is giving anything away just competing on the finance side to leave punters with lump sums intact. 



deegan said:


> I was looking at the Opel pay 50% now and remaining 50% in January 09 for any new car bought before March 07. This works out at 0% apr for two years, This seams like too good a deal and when you hear of a too good a deal it normally isnt, Anybody any comments,
> 
> Cheers for your comments


----------



## Guest111 (8 Jan 2007)

Any Interest Free Credit offering is based on the fact that a large proportion of people don't honour the terms of the deal when it comes to paying off the balance. A high rate of interest then kicks in.

But if you're disciplined, this is a very good offer.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jan 2007)

This isn't a new offer-it was around last year as well.

I would second what Andy Doof says above.


----------



## chairman (8 Jan 2007)

Dont let the salesman get any hint that you are going to need 50/50 finance. Hammer out your deal as hard as you can as if you are going to pay cash...when agreed the ask for the 50/50 finance.
Availability of easy finance can sometimes distract our minds from doing the best possible deal!


----------



## Titusfeck (8 Jan 2007)

I can only echo the previous sentiments, it is a very good deal if you originally wanted to buy an Opel (the wife got a Zaffira last year using this deal & is quite happy), haggle well, and then if possible, make it 45% this year, 55% next year (time value of money etc), again assuming as per previous posts, that you are well disciplined.


----------



## deegan (8 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I was going to get an Opel car anyway, I looked up the CBG website and it gives pretty good marks to the Opel range, Will take on board not to mention the 50/50 deal when hammering out the deal

Thanks again


----------



## Carpenter (9 Jan 2007)

Isn't this a Hire Purchase deal?  Or do you own the car from day one, that surely is the key difference between financing  a car purchase this way versus arranging a personal loan through your own bank....


----------



## Thrifty1 (13 Jan 2007)

This is a hire purchase deal, whereby you pay 50% of the cost of the car now and the other 50% goes on a finance agreement to be paid in Jan 09.
Most people finance the first half with a trade in and a cash deposit.

It is a 0% finance deal and the money can be paid before the 2 years are up if you have it.

It allows people to trade up without having to finance the full cost of the car straight away.

While you can finance the purchase through the bank and own the car straight away, you also have to make payments straight away and pay about 8 or 9 percent interest or more if your not a strong applicant.


----------



## tosullivan (13 Jan 2007)

Surely there are terms & conditions that go with this 50/50 deal?  I would imagine you would have to pay the full RRP on it as opposed to getting a cash dicount of you were paying the full amount straight up.  Nothing is ever this straight forward.


----------

